# I Bet This Was a Beautiful Bike....



## Talewinds (Sep 19, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/zray1960/m....h=item4d050782d5&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 19, 2012)

I was very disappointed to see that as well.  Especially as I have been looking for one of those.  He never even attempted to sell it intact.    Will it never end?


----------



## slick (Sep 20, 2012)

This bike was listed on craigslist originally in San Jose, taken to Iron Ranch in one piece, now parted out. Here is a picture of it in one piece. Honestly sick and tired of the guys who are in this HOBBY for profit just to destroy bikes. I'd buy them all but i'd have to get a bigger house. I have 40 already crammed in a bedroom. How about investing your money somewhere else?


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 20, 2012)

Well if we stop buying then they'll stop doing that. I've made a decision now to not buy any more bikes that need parts. So no more project bikes unless they are complete. 
It does seem to be more rampant and of course you'll get people on this thread defending them. He very obviously had no interest in anything other than making the biggest profit he could as fast as he could.
When you sell something at prices like this, I'm thinking it starts a fever and a feeding frenzy.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Dayt...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 20, 2012)

I tried buying it when it was on CL but he said he wanted to keep the sale local  sure man....

Nick.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 20, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Well if we stop buying then they'll stop doing that. I've made a decision now to not buy any more bikes that need parts. So no more project bikes unless they are complete.
> It does seem to be more rampant and of course you'll get people on this thread defending them. He very obviously had no interest in anything other than making the biggest profit he could as fast as he could.
> When you sell something at prices like this, I'm thinking it starts a fever and a feeding frenzy.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Dayt...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




I'm amazed by the prices people are willing to pay for NOS...starting bid for this torpedo light was $300....what?!@*%, now 8 bids later and its over $500. I thought this was a buying market with the ecomomy as it is today. 
Outradgeous but, there are people bidding on this added accessory. I have yet to pay that much for a complete bike, much less a componet.
Wow!! And I thought my asking price of $300 bikes were a hayday payout, and feel guilty hoping for more....yeah I said guilty, but, I'll take the bidding war
I won't part out bikes.


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 20, 2012)

slick said:


> Honestly sick and tired of the guys who are in this HOBBY for profit just to destroy bikes.




I agree, this is starting to get sickening as I have seen some super rare (< than a dozen probably exist) and 80-100 year old one owner documented bikes parted recently here on this site in some cases.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 20, 2012)

Personally, I value original paint so strongly, parting out a restoration (as this) or in poor cosmetic condition doesn't bother me that much and less if it is not a rare bike.
This banana tank, although one of my favorites having a couple myself, is uncommon, but not rare.
Chris


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 20, 2012)

I see this all the time on Ebay, and it really bothers me.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 20, 2012)

Parting a restored bike is sort of weird to me. You go to the trouble of working it up and painting it a certain way, then later sell it off in pieces, where that work may not benefit you unless you find someone with their own restoration in the exact same scheme. Most of the people buying are going to be folks who want the parts and then strip them and re-paint them again. With original paint parts, you reach both the original paint people and the people who would strip the paint and restore. With restored parts you lose the original paint people, you lose the people who want an undoctored part (whether rough or nice), and you only keep the folks who have a matching restoration or who will re-strip and re-paint again. I guess there are enough people who want original parts to double restore to match their own work to keep that market up though. I suppose if it doesn't sell whole though, you go that route.

It also strikes me that this is a case of a person who wanted to sell "locally" the whole bike, but who finds it easier to ship parts than pack the whole bike to ship.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 20, 2012)

*What a shame!*

A bike is original only once.
A bike once again has it's pieces all together after it is lovingly restored.
It is a shame someones hard work is sent to the winds for the almighty dollar!
The fender doctor


----------



## rebirthbikes (Sep 20, 2012)

*So I added it up*

Granted his starting prices are a little low, but he only has around 875 for all starting prices and thus far, only the torrington bars and stem have a bid. I find it hard to believe that no one out there was willing to pay more than 900 for this complete and beautiful bicycle. I for one would have loved the opportunity to buy this. As I would have fallen short with the funds, I still would have loved at least the opportunity to try!!! It seems to me that he truly didn't want to try to ship this beauty and then after people started making contact with him, he decided to part it out and sell it in pieces on the ePay!!!! I wish was there was a thumbs down button on eBay so I could dislike this posting. 
Speaking as someone who has parted out bikes and is actually trying to part one back together at this moment, I can understand that way of thinking; however, the only bikes I ever part out are those that cannot recoup a full restoration or those that are in an abundance, i.e. a Schwinn Breeze, a Schwinn anything after the 60's. If I owned a gorgeous example of craftsmanship as this Shelby, I would never dream of disassembling her to make the biggest buck, I would rather know that she went to a good home where she would be appreciated and ridden, or at least displayed as a work of art. 
But, I also cannot speak for the man or woman(actually its probably a man, because a woman would never do this to such a fantastic example) who decided to part it out. Perhaps he has medical bills, or late payments, or has to get out of the hobby... or perhaps he spends his nights watching American Pickers, American Restoration and Pawn Stars and has actually believed that those shows are real. What a shame... because they are not!!!! 

just 2 cents,
judd


----------



## slick (Sep 20, 2012)

Nickinator said:


> I tried buying it when it was on CL but he said he wanted to keep the sale local  sure man....
> 
> Nick.




Nick, you should have told me you wanted it. I would have grabbed it and shipped it to you. It was only 1.5 hours from me when it was on craigslist. I almost bought it too.

To clear other things up, the bike was sold via craigslist. Craigslist seller didn't want to ship the bike, correct. I even tried buying it but the guy seemed a little difficult and funny to deal with so i backed off. New buyer buys it, takes it to iron ranch, couldn't sell it, now it's parted. Who knows what the price was at iron ranch? Must not have been too bad if all the auctions only add up to $900 in parts? I personally didn't go to iron ranch but saw a lot of photos. Looked like a great swap.


----------



## bike (Sep 20, 2012)

*a sweet perfect remote powered aluminum torpedo*



jd56 said:


> I'm amazed by the prices people are willing to pay for NOS...starting bid for this torpedo light was $300....what?!@*%, now 8 bids later and its over $500. I thought this was a buying market with the ecomomy as it is today.
> Outradgeous but, there are people bidding on this added accessory. I have yet to pay that much for a complete bike, much less a componet.
> Wow!! And I thought my asking price of $300 bikes were a hayday payout, and feel guilty hoping for more....yeah I said guilty, but, I'll take the bidding war
> I won't part out bikes.




Has always been a 500 + lite to me- just cause you like to steal stuff and sometimes can is not reason to rap that light.
People NEED it and it cant be found - the bidder has most likely watied for years to find it- PLEASE BY ALL MEANS
put yours up for 100 buy it now etc. Dont have one? hmmmm  I will buy 1 or 10 of these lights for 300 each- anytime- just email xhtc@yahoo.com with pix and Will send you postal money orders.  I PAY and want to be PAID. 
Thanks!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 20, 2012)

Well howdy doody, there you have it.


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 20, 2012)

silvertonguedevil said:


> Well howdy doody, there you have it.




you silver tongued devil you


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 20, 2012)

*I know I'll be given the evil eye after this comment, but...*

the mantra goes, " it is only original once!" and I agree and it would also be upsetting to me if this were a complete original example being parted out... but this is a RESTORED bike! 

I personally know the seller and he’s a foremost restorer and a top shelf collector. I wish I had a tenth of his jaw-dropping restored bikes and parts. 

Whatever provoked his decision to sell it in parts…it is his prerogative! He’s not in business to indulge our whims…if you don’t want it, then don’t buy it! If you want to circumvent the process, then make him an offer. But don’t sit and whine about someone’s business ethics because it does not align with yours.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Sorry Bike*



bike said:


> Has always been a 500 + lite to me- just cause you like to steal stuff and sometimes can is not reason to rap that light.
> People NEED it and it cant be found - the bidder has most likely watied for years to find it- PLEASE BY ALL MEANS
> put yours up for 100 buy it now etc. Dont have one? hmmmm  I will buy 1 or 10 of these lights for 300 each- anytime- just email xhtc@yahoo.com with pix and Will send you postal money orders.  I PAY and want to be PAID.
> Thanks!




Everyone knows I do my best to not ruffle feathers here on the Cabe and I apologise if my post was offensive.
I wasn't mentioning a disgrace in parting out a  bike, even though I haven't resulted to that yet...What I was saying is, that the prices seemed high on the bidding. I was amazed and still am amazed what people will pay for the one item that will complete their resto or rebuid.
Look,  if I part out a bike it's because I couldn't get what I wanted when I offered it whole, I gave everyone a chance to get it. If the bidding war goes off the charts then outstanding for me or any other seller.
I try not to STEAL Stuff,,,,now that was offensive....but, I gather you were just speaking in general. We all, or at least I do, look for the cheapest price I can get but personally, I have never stole a bike or bike part from under a naive seller. In fact I've been known to give more than what they think it's worth....not often, because, everyone one seems to think they have a payday when it comes to bikes and bike parts.

More power to the seller for getting more than it's worth, and in this case maybe that delta torpedo is worth that much. I can't afford that much for a bike much less a fender light....and I'm all about the lights!! For the record, it's a nice looking NOS light.

My wife is just now understanding that if I want it then I'm getting it, but honestly, I wouldn't be able to explain why I spent that much on a light. 

Again, didn't mean to piss on anyone's parade....but, I'm entitled to an opinion, as one sided as it may seem.

I hope you do get PAID...you deserve that, as we all do.
I assume this is your listing??? Then maybe you are just a seller advocate, and I can appreciate that.

But keep this in mind I DON"T STEAL....I hate typing in Caps, it comes off as though I'm pissed off.....hmmmm
Here's my email if you would prefer to take it off the Cabe and continue. Just don't type in Caps, it's offensive.
douglas.jd56@gmail.com
John


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 20, 2012)

Regarding that aluminum torpedo light… about 6 months ago I was with the seller and I asked if he wanted to sell it to me (I was just testing the water). He said sure, for $500!  He knew its value and so did I. 

Check out my comments last year,#6, http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?13115-Delta-37ish-hornlights&highlight=aluminum+torpedo+light  this was after I had seen two other Delta aluminum torpedo’s topped the $500 mark a few years earlier.


----------



## rebirthbikes (Sep 20, 2012)

*I have to agree...*

I wasn't trying to piss on anyone's parade either. I was not trying to take a side. I always try to be impartial. My only statement was that I wished this bike would have been offered complete on the Cabe and I'm more than sure it would have found a good home. Actually the only parade pissing I was trying to do was on American Pickers and all that ridiculous television garbage. Like I said previously, I have no idea who he is or what happens in his life, so I have no room to judge. Just adding my two cents, even though no one asked for it, but I was pretty sure that's what the open forum policy was about, otherwise it would be a closed forum for members only... oh wait, I am a member of the Cabe!!! : )

Sorry if I offended the seller or any of his friends, it truly was not my intention. It's just when I see a bike like this being parted out, actually any bike like this being parted out... I sort of feel like that famous photo of the American Indian chief shedding a single tear. ; )

Truly though, if I stepped on any toes or ego's or ruffled feathers or just plain upset you. I truly am sorry as this was not my intention what so ever. Humbly, I apologize!!!!

sincerely,
judd


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 20, 2012)

jd56 said:


> I won't part out bikes.






jd56 said:


> I wasn't mentioning a disgrace in parting out a bike, even though I haven't resulted to that yet...




a while back....


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?28750-Lady-Evans-Viscount-800-EvanAction-Springer

The Shelby on eBay is a restored bike so only that person knows if the bike was original under the repaint and re-chroming. At this point the bike is no longer original and the parts will move on to another resto or go to someone with an original that is missing a key part. On the other hand the Evans was an original bike and, while not recognized as being as valuable in the collector market it was likely the rarer of the two bikes.

Obviously reading the linked thread shows it was parted with regrets and attempts were clearly made to sell it whole before it was parted, but in the long run the results are the same.


----------



## Boris (Sep 20, 2012)

rebirthbikes said:


> It's just when I see a bike like this being parted out, actually any bike like this being parted out... I sort of feel like that famous photo of the American Indian chief shedding a single tear. ; )



Tony Corti, the man who played Iron Eyes Cody, the Native American shedding the tear, wasn't really a Native American, so it's OK to pollute.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Regretably, I part out bikes, and my credibilty may be tarnish.*



RMS37 said:


> a while back....
> 
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?28750-Lady-Evans-Viscount-800-EvanAction-Springer
> ...




Phil, thank you for reminding me that I have resulted to parting out a bike, my only one so far. I forgot about that one. I'm ashamed and as guilty as those that do. I have no rite to call the kettle black.
I am guilty of this and I still regret it. I hate parting out bikes. I wished this EvansAction had gone to a collector. It was a tough decision to do the breakdown of the parts. I'll admit what I got for the Springer, seat, fenders and pedals was more than I expected....so I am guilty of making a profit on parts. The problem now is I'm still housing the frame and other parts. The room I needed was not obtained from doing the part out. That was the reason I needed to sell the complete item.

So in a sincere effort to regain my credibilty, not that I had any before, I will do my best to refrain from commenting on this act of making money on parting out bikes. I was just astonished that a light could bring such a bidding fever.


 JD


----------



## vincev (Sep 21, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Tony Corti, the man who played Iron Eyes Cody, the Native American shedding the tear, wasn't really a Native American, so it's OK to pollute.




Tony Corti was actually an Italian.I think he was crying because he was famous for being dressed like an Indian and not in any gangster movies.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 21, 2012)

dave marko said:


> tony corti, the man who played iron eyes cody, the native american shedding the tear, wasn't really a native american, so it's ok to pollute.



lmao!!! :d


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 21, 2012)

vincev said:


> Tony Corti was actually an Italian.I think he was crying because he was famous for being dressed like an Indian and not in any gangster movies.




That's funny!  I hereby nominate ol' iron eyes to be the symbol of teary eyed bike collectors everywhere.  Every time this topic of parting out comes up someone should post this image in the thread.  Seriously, there's plenty of things to get sad about, this isn't one of them.  If your looking for a legitimate reason to cry watch this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AC581EeIMKg


----------



## bricycle (Sep 21, 2012)

Rule of thumb....Never restore a bike unless you are positive you intend to keep it until you croak.


----------

